# Happy Holidays SAfricans in Italy!



## jdphoenix (Sep 22, 2012)

Warmest wishes for the festive season. Don't miss SA too much, except the people. The weather has been wet for most of the time in Jo'burg, and if the skies are clear it's as hot as hell! So you're missing nothing much weather-wise. A prosperous New Year to all of you!


----------

